# Low to medium overdrive pedal?



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

What does everyone use for a low to medium gain overdrive pedal, aside from a Tube Screamer? Just as a tone base on which to build?


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I find I don't really even go near the TS really any more......the gain channel on my Traynor is suiting me just great....if I need more punch - I hit the boost......


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd try out a BB Preamp. Sounds great through the clean channel for low-mid gain and also excels at pushing your gain channel into higher gain territory. It also functions very well as a clean boost. I'm loving mine. sdsre


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I set my Fulldrive to low gain and then use its boost channel for more dirt when I need it.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

You may want to check out the Bones line from Radial. I really like the Tonebone Classic, but it's pricey. These smaller all solid state boxes are easier on the wallet, but still pack a nice punch for the money.


http://www.tonebone.com/bones-hollywood.htm

Shawn


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I had a tonebone trimode for a while and I set one channel for a low-medium overdrive. I now use a Fairfield Barbershop which is a fantastic pedal for boost to overdrive territory. I've also got a Subdecay Liquid Sunshine which has a bit more mids than the barbershop (not nearly as much as a TS9 though) and can do some great medium gain stuff.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I use an MI Audio Blues Pro for my low gain requirements. 

http://www.mieffects.com/BPinbrief.htm


----------



## dufe32 (Feb 5, 2007)

CMATMODS (Chad Matthews) Signa Drive
Zinky True Grit
Crowther Hotcake

All these can do more than low and mid gain but they truly shine in any situation. The Signa Drive is a very affordable "boutique" pedal, you can order directly from Chad Matthews. Hotcake is a bit expensive but it cuts wonderfully, my personal favorite.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Just about ANY overdrive that uses diodes to do the clipping can be very easily modded to do "low to medium overdrive".


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I haven't had the chance to play through one of these, but it sounds fantastic. Canadian, too.

http://cepedals.com/products.html


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a modded tubescreamer, and I use that  - but in TS808 mode lol


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

This is the only thing I keep in front of my Matchless. Love it. Use the "blue" B channel 90% of the time. Rarely tread into combining A&B - but there are times when paint does need to be peeled...

http://www.xotic.us/effects/ac_plus/index.html


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Andy said:


> I haven't had the chance to play through one of these, but it sounds fantastic. Canadian, too.
> 
> http://cepedals.com/products.html


...i have one of these (FET Dream), as well as a plush extreme cream.

both continue to amaze me.

-dh


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Robert Keeley's modified Boss BD-2 remains my favorite overdrive. I do have GAS for a Zendrive SE, however.


----------



## Wired (Jul 21, 2009)

The Crowther Hot Cake has been my favourite low-medium gaine pedal since 2002. I don't think I've found anything that delivers as good as it does.


Other great boxes in my opinion:
Xotic BB Preamp
Voodoolab Sparkle Drive
Rockett Flex Drive


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Check out the "High Octane" from Solid Gold Sound Labs..Made in Canada!

http://www.solidgoldfx.com/


----------



## sproul07 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well I made my decision. A LoveKraft Mojo Drive deluxe for $130 shipped


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Timmy or TIM if you want a pedal that just gives you "more" of your amp. Truly amazing pedals.

TG


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I love my Maxon OD-808! Paid it 80$ from kijiji.
RC boosters are nice too, but there are only clean boosts with a little bit of gain.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

Xotic BB preamp


----------



## Deef (Nov 5, 2006)

I use my Tim pedal for low gain, then add a Catalinbread DLS to beef it up for blues, etc.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

pattste said:


> Robert Keeley's modified Boss BD-2 remains my favorite overdrive.


+1... this mod is great on the old Blues Driver.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

For a good but inexpensive low to medium overdrive pedal, check out either the Danelectro Cool Cat Drive or the Transparent Overdrive. Any of the two will do great. Presently I interchange either of the two on my board and lately it's been the CTO that's been in it more.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

Deef said:


> I use my Tim pedal for low gain, then add a Catalinbread DLS to beef it up for blues, etc.


I'll second the DLS. Alone through either a Budda or Kingsley, it sounds great for on-the-edge break up and gets a really smooth overdrive as you crank up the gain. Has a toggle for Rock or Rawk (goofy distinction imo). The Rawk position adds a gain stage, idb. And like Deef above, it acts as a great boost with an OCD.

Jim


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

- any boost, but ones with a tone knob that allow you to turn down the highs are best
- The Reverend Drivetrain II is my bread and butter for low and med gain
- Boss SD-1 is good and inexpensive


----------



## customtone (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi Sproul. Why don't you check out a Boss BD-2 blues driver and get it modified. Once I give them my Custom Mod , they are an amazingly transparent pedal with a great clean boost where you don't loose the tone of your guitar, along with some other great bennifits. Check out my site at http://www.customguitartone.com  and drop me line if there is anything there you like. I'd love to help you out with your tone.


----------



## BrianA (Mar 1, 2009)

Andy said:


> I haven't had the chance to play through one of these, but it sounds fantastic. Canadian, too.
> 
> http://cepedals.com/products.html





david henman said:


> ...i have one of these (FET Dream), as well as a plush extreme cream.
> 
> both continue to amaze me.
> 
> -dh


Thank you guys! :smile:


----------



## tojoe (Apr 5, 2009)

I have really gone after this mild boost drive tone thing, my go to pedal is a Stephenson FMD..fix my duck..


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Deef said:


> I use my Tim pedal for low gain, then add a Catalinbread DLS to beef it up for blues, etc.



Exactly what I use. The DLS also has the benefit of being THE pedal to run a fuzz into (sounds just like hitting a cranked amp).

TG


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Klon.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm... Klon.
> 
> ...


If you want to hear a DLS just let me know. Since I would love to hear a klon . . . 

TG


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Klon doesn't really *have* a sound of its own. It's entire design, and purpose, is to tailor the signal hitting the front end of your amp such that the amp *itself* overdrives in pleasing ways.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Klon doesn't really *have* a sound of its own. It's entire design, and purpose, is to tailor the signal hitting the front end of your amp such that the amp *itself* overdrives in pleasing ways.


I'd love to have one of these guys, but it just hasn't materialized yet. 

Mark, my main amp is a Traynor YGL 80 watt 4xEL34 amp, do you think something like the Klon would work with it? It's a pretty hard amp to send into overdrive, similar to a Twin.

Back on topic: I picked up a Sparkle Drive yesterday because I've wanted one for a while, thinking it would be perfect to get that Keith Richards driven-but-clean tone. I only fooled with it for a little bit and got some pretty pleasant sounds, and some not so pleasant ones, but I think with some fiddling, it might end up being my go-to low drive pedal, and leave my OCD to higher gain stuff.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My best advice is to speak directly to Bill Finnegan at Klon ("at" seems odd to say, since he IS Klon). He will advise appropriately as to whether it will deliver what you seek. He's had enough customer conversations to have a sense of what amps and styles are a good fit. Note that Bill makes nothing from the 2nd hand ones going for inflated prices on e-bay. A normal-priced one *will* require that you wait a bit (and consumer impatience is precisely what results in them commanding such high prices), but the guy who makes them (and depends on them for his livelihood) gets the money, and you will receive sage advice from him in the process.

If you do call him, tell him I said hi, and that I hope things worked out for him.

Mark Hammer


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

Boss Blues Driver is definitely low OD


----------

